# big mistake, sad



## Dakota77 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 
On sunday my 7 year old Mini Eskimo bit my nieghbors hand. It was her fault. She reached her hand through the railings on our deck when he was barking becuse he knew someone was out there. he cant see. So when she reached in he bit even though he knows her. 
On monday I brought home a newborn baby. Not sure how the dog would react. He was fine.he kissed the baby. I had spoken to my vet and she suggested putting him down. She said once he crawls the dog could bite him . 
I left our house with the dog and had a 3:30 appointment at vets. I told my dog I was trying and called every place i could look up on my phone. Blind dog rescue, American Eskimo rescue and a bunch of places. 
At first I had an hour and a half now it was time to go in and dident want to. I went in and held him for a while. Once in the room i was crying again and said i should just boared him instead untill i can find a rescue place. The vet told me that i can do what i want but the rescue place they called would not take a dog that bites. And no other places would either. So i said ok i have to do this and huged him and cried till he was gone. 
This morning a blind dog rescue group contacted me for him. They have a farm for blind dogs and do take dogs that bite. 
Now i feel a million times worse. He was good with the baby when we came home. He behaved just how we wanted him too. I should have given him more time.:confused5:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know what to say, how sad for you x


----------



## Happy Cats (Nov 24, 2011)

Dakota77 said:


> View attachment 79504
> Hello,
> On sunday my 7 year old Mini Eskimo bit my nieghbors hand. It was her fault. She reached her hand through the railings on our deck when he was barking becuse he knew someone was out there. he cant see. So when she reached in he bit even though he knows her.
> On monday I brought home a newborn baby. Not sure how the dog would react. He was fine.he kissed the baby. I had spoken to my vet and she suggested putting him down. She said once he crawls the dog could bite him .
> ...


Aw that sounds so sad. These things happen. He is in a better place now. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful dog!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Im so sorry but I wouldnt have had my dog PTS because of a stupid neighbour


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss - sounds awful


----------



## newcontext2015 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey buddy hang in der, God bless you and your dog


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

truly I would NOT put him down...and tried to keep them apart till I find a place for my dog!!!...I do not agree with that verdict that your dog would have bitten your baby!
sorry ...yes , that is just my opinion


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dakota77 said:


> View attachment 79504
> Hello,
> On sunday my 7 year old Mini Eskimo bit my nieghbors hand. It was her fault. She reached her hand through the railings on our deck when he was barking becuse he knew someone was out there. he cant see. So when she reached in he bit even though he knows her.
> On monday I brought home a newborn baby. Not sure how the dog would react. He was fine.he kissed the baby. I had spoken to my vet and she suggested putting him down. She said once he crawls the dog could bite him .
> ...


Oh dear ime so sorry, i was reading this post with my heart in my mouth, because the very thing you are going through "nearly" happened to us and our dog and the thing that went through our mind was what if the phone call had come half an hour later how would we cope and how would we ever get over the fact he could have been saved, because we had an agressive dog we rang round the whole of the country for 3 days trying to get him a home,so the last thing was putting him to sleep my husband was coming down the road to pick him up to take him to the vets when he got a call from someone we had contacted to say a friend of his would have him. 
If that call had been made later,he had missed the call we would have been in the position you are in, i know it didnt happen but these things do or nearly did in our case, i really dont know what to say only try and think that things happen for a reason, reasons we cant understand, maybe never understand sorry my heart goes out to you and i cant be much help but you did the right thing at the time and no one can do any more you wasnt to know a rescue was to come up. Ime so sorry your in this position.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Do not feel guilty, you did what you thought was best for you, the baby and the dog.

Sometimes we are put in very difficult positions by circumstance.

The safety of your baby comes first.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i'm so sorry to have read this. i hope you are feeling a bit better today. just wanted to caheck in to see how you were today. sad indeed


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

AWWW im sorry for your loss it sounds like you tryed and did all you could i know its heart breaking but you did your best that all us human can do (((hugs))


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of this, what a hard decision to make but you did what you thought was best with the information that you had so please try to remember the happy times you spent together.


----------



## corin (Jan 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to read what has happened to you, it is never easy to make the decission, however, you did what you felt was best for your dog and for you as a family and that must never be forgotten. The fact that he could have been taken in a by a blind dog rescue doesn't alter the fact that you would have still felt loss and bereavement. I feel that the greatest act of love we can give our animals is to let them go no matter how much it hurts us.Our pain will ease slowly as time goes by and the fond wonderful memories will become stronger and brighter in your mind. my deepest sympathy goes to you and your family and hope that each day that goes by becomes a little easier for you.


----------



## justice for Queenie (Jan 6, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss. I too have just had to make that awful heartbreaking decision, I hope in time the happy memories you shared will comfort you. Love and peace to you and your family. xxxx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Whats the timescale on this situation?
Your dog bit someone..you brought a newborn baby into the house..then had your dog PTS?

I thought the problem was when the baby would start crawling, which wouldn't be for a while.
Im sorry but you had plenty of time to try and find him a new home before your baby was crawling, but it sounds like you booked him in at the vets then started looking for places that morning?

Didn't really give it much time... sorry but thats just my opinion...


----------

